# I...just...said...good..bye



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 13, 2015)

I just had to say goodbye to my Speckeled Sussex rooster. He has been to two shows with me in the past, he disqualified at Stock Show in January. I have gotten close to him, and now at the point that he behaves, he has to go. It will be another late night for me, that last one that I actually should have a chance at a good sleep before things get busy, I won't. Oh well in three weeks I might be able to sleep in. Speaking of sleep this morning I put up with the annoying wild birds to here my rooster crow for the final time in the morning.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 14, 2015)

I am so sorry! 

I know that even when they turn out mean or naughty, it is still hard to give them up when we have raised and spent time with our poultry. We have been in your shoes before.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks. I am really missing him. I think that I will bury him today. His collar is in my room, so I have that memory, no idea what to do with it though.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 14, 2015)

I find that years down the road, collars from friends that are long gone, bring happy memories...maybe hold on to it. Stash it in a box for now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2015)

I just buried him. It was hard to do, on top of his grave I put some of his favorite treat, Scratch


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2015)

The image upload didn't work, go to this page and look for jgoldy2's post, you will see Shadow in it http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/916689/poulty-competiton-ends-october-31st-prizes-tbd/70
There he was way back in September when he saved a mom and her chicks from a hawk, this picture was taken tot remember that time he became a hero


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 17, 2015)

Awww. He was beautiful. So sorry.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 19, 2015)

GLENMAR said:


> Awww. He was beautiful. So sorry.


Thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 28, 2015)

Well I was just looking around BYH and saw this thread, I really miss Shadow baby. Thats what I called him. I will try again and post the picture. Posting it makes me miss him more but I will be fine.


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 11, 2015)

So sorry about Shadow.  I have the meanest too ever!  He's a bantam Cochin, and I dare not turn my back on him or know where he's at when I'm doing chores!  He knows when I let my guard down, and that's when he quickly and stealthily sneaks up behind me and goes in for the kill!  He is so small, but can jump as high as me elbow!  Last week he actually drew blood.  I know most of you would have gotten rid of him long ago, but it makes life interesting and keeps me on my toes.  I call him Napoleon!  Again, I'm so sorry you had to make such a tough decision.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 11, 2015)

Aww!   Sorry you had to let go of your rooster!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks, I miss him. He is my avatar, the picture was taken last year after his crowing saved young chicks from a hawk


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 11, 2015)

Yw! It's hard to lose something you love! It's okay to miss them and feel sad, and we have our memories to remember them by.  I had a dog that I lost almost 4 years ago... sometimes I still really miss him. 
Aww!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks, be will always be missed, everything


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 11, 2015)

yw!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 11, 2015)

Is following me


----------

